# The SBHonline Community Daily > Everything Else >  >  TSA ON CBD

## JEK

Their social media presence is really funny!

1E6C1CA7-FDF8-42F4-AFE7-85E25847EEBE.jpeg
0FA6DF95-EA3D-45FB-85B3-580E99F16306.jpeg

----------


## Dennis

That’s a little excessive.

----------


## marybeth

> That’s a little excessive.



Can we just get over this and move on?

----------


## cec1

> Their social media presence is really funny!
> 
> 1E6C1CA7-FDF8-42F4-AFE7-85E25847EEBE.jpeg
> 0FA6DF95-EA3D-45FB-85B3-580E99F16306.jpeg



Hilarious!

----------


## NYCFred

> That’s a little excessive.



Excessive?
Hell, that'd make for a fun year.

----------


## Dennis

> Excessive?
> Hell, that'd make for a fun year.



Piker.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> Piker.

----------

